# training class waiver



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

What seems odd to me is that is says they are absolved of guilt even when the trainer is negligent. 
I think I signed something about understanding that my dog could be injured by the other dogs but not that my dog could be injured by the trainer.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

If someone is negligent to the point where it causes an injury, a Judge will ignore any waivers.

Their point is that, waivers notwithstanding, u were negligent. Therefore u are at fault.

So sign it. In the end, it means nothing.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Waivers can say anything and you have to sign to take the class. I board a horse and I was asked to sign nothing. On the other hand, just to ride a friend's horse, my friend wanted me (or anyone) to sign a two-page waiver. I signed and the ride went fine.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I looked at some other contracts and they were all very similar. The part that gives me pause is the "negligence of the trainer." The class is limited to 5 dogs, so hopefully the small number of participants and our exercising some common sense will result in an uneventful series of classes.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm new to obedience training and I've taken alot of classes recently. They were all very uneventful and great, good fun!


----------

